# Barebow weight question



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Even with 2x heavy internal weights it'll rock back some. Weights in the front are definitely more effective. I like about 20-25oz total.


----------



## JustSomeDude (Jan 27, 2013)

grantmac said:


> I like about 20-25oz total.


Good to know. I was wondering if it was crazy to need the internals plus another 13-18oz.


----------



## JustSomeDude (Jan 27, 2013)

This may be blasphemous...but why do we need the bow to balance when held by one finger?

I just removed the front weights and shot this bow with the internal weights using a finger sling and it shoots great. Just tips back after the shot.


----------



## Elmosaurus (Sep 15, 2010)

JustSomeDude said:


> This may be blasphemous...but why do we need the bow to balance when held by one finger?


I'm relatively new at barebow, but from what I've read, it doesn't. Many people shoot barebow setups without 'perfect balance'. It's a personal preference thing on how the bow feels during and after the shot, so far as I can tell.



> I just removed the front weights and shot this bow with the internal weights using a finger sling and it shoots great. Just tips back after the shot.


Then be happy with it as is. If you don't like the tip back, you can add a 'small' amount of weight to the lower front bushing to slow/reduce the tip back factor; as you saw, there are larger and larger weight kits made to help balance it out, but that will make the riser very heavy overall, which is something not everyone likes. 

One thing I saw in your original post that has me curious/concerned... "I use a wrist sling right now and it is compensating the bow to level it out." I hope you're not setting the sling so tight as to hold the riser grip snug into your palm? That would be bad and might be the cause of high shots. (akin to heeling the palm on the grip)

Cheers,
E.


----------



## JustSomeDude (Jan 27, 2013)

If I extend my bow arm with no stab, the bow rocks back and rests on the wrist sling. Of course when I put tension on the string, it flattens out. 

I'm shooting with a finger sling today so I can feel what is going on. 

It seems to me that I could load this bow down with weights and it STILL isn't balanced like a small stab would do, but now it is heavy.

I am going to try a small weight in the lower bushing when they come in


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

You really can't balance a bow using just weights to the same degree as even a short stab, leverage is significant. Just focus on making it hold well and go from there.


----------



## Mr. Roboto (Jul 13, 2012)

One has to ask why having the riser tilt back a little as being a bad thing, and yet the Olympic recurves attain so much forward rotational velocity that lift is possible and that is considered a good thing?

When watching high speed videos, you don't see bow rotation while the arrow is still in the power stroke. The only time you start to see riser movement is after the arrow has left the string. At that point, all the rotation and counter balancing doesn't do anything to the flight of the arrow. 

Every bow I have shot has never resulted in the limbs hitting me in the head (except when the riser or limb has broken). So I don't understand why its bad for one style but good for another.


----------



## Rylando (Jul 30, 2016)

You can only do so much within the World Archery requirements. All you're trying to do is minimize kickback on shot and get to a weight you can hold it solid to aim, doesn't matter really where it is when you are holding it at arms reach.


----------



## JustSomeDude (Jan 27, 2013)

Yep....I just had seen a ton of pics of people showing how well balanced their Barebow rig was. Thought I was missing something !


----------



## Rylando (Jul 30, 2016)

Well balanced is a relative term  I personally use a 27" Gillo G1 and use the brass weight cover and internal weights. It's quite hefty compared to other risers I've used. 

When I weight a riser for barebow I look for first and foremost the ability to hold steady when aiming with it. Too light and I flinch it around, too heavy and my arm wears out and I start using more biceps and shoulder muscles to hold/push the riser instead of my back muscles. Certainly have to work up from lower weights on the riser to the heavier weights, if you're not used to the heavier weight. 

I then try and minimize the riser "kicking" although I rarely have problems with that. Know that how much your riser kicks can depends on where you're weighting it, your grip height, your grip pressure position, and I'm sure some other variables. Just minimize it as much as you can, while keeping the steady holding weight first and foremost. Weight the riser as low on the riser as you can before you screw weights into the center mounting point. 

Unless you have problems with your arrows flying, or grouping oddly due to the kickback I would not even bother worrying about kick.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

It seems that quite a few folks shoot WA Barebow pretty well with standard Oly. Risers, and simple weights screwed into the middle and/ or lower Stab. Bushings....for me it's more about bow reaction toward the Target, and the best mass weight that's heavy enough, but not too heavy...But, I'm not a great shot, so ....there is that....Jim


----------



## JustSomeDude (Jan 27, 2013)

My Hoyt Horizon was unpleasant to shoot without a stabilizer. No lower bushing either. I loaded up the stab bushing but it was just not smooth.



Harperman said:


> It seems that quite a few folks shoot WA Barebow pretty well with standard Oly. Risers, and simple weights screwed into the middle and/ or lower Stab. Bushings....for me it's more about bow reaction toward the Target, and the best mass weight that's heavy enough, but not too heavy...But, I'm not a great shot, so ....there is that....Jim





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j.conner (Nov 12, 2009)

The other function of barebow weights is to add mass. It stabilizes the bow by increasing its moment of inertia. Balancing is to prevent it from whacking you in the head and encourage not grabbing the grip. The heavier bow also does not feel like it will fly out of the hand on release.


----------



## JustSomeDude (Jan 27, 2013)

I went ahead and ordered the Bernardini Heavy weight kit. It would add 200 grams to the internal riser weights.


----------



## Elmosaurus (Sep 15, 2010)

JustSomeDude said:


> I went ahead and ordered the Bernardini Heavy weight kit. It would add 200 grams to the internal riser weights.


200? That's it? 

Gillo's heaviest BB weight that clamps as a block unit to front lower section of G1 and G2 risers weighs *830* grams. 

One came with the used riser I bought; while it does make the bow balance 'vertically' when held, it makes the riser far heavier than I'm comfortable with.... So I am using the 270 gram version as I find it suitable in weight and balance...


----------



## JustSomeDude (Jan 27, 2013)

Yep...there are 4 weight slots. Mine are 55 grams each. The heavy ones are 150 gr each and you get two.....so you are removing 110gr and putting on 300.

I might try to double stack the 55gr if needed. But I will compare weight in the riser to weights on the lower and stab bushings.

I've been shooting all day with a 1.5oz in the stab bushing plus the standard weights and it isn't bad 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## granite14 (Nov 10, 2014)

I am now using the Gillo 830g + a 12oz xspot too. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## granite14 (Nov 10, 2014)

I am now using the Gillo 830g + a 12oz xspot too. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## JustSomeDude (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm just gonna duct tape a kettlebell to the riser then!


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

I have a 34oz that tames things rather nicely.


----------



## JustSomeDude (Jan 27, 2013)

I just shot a quick slo mo video using the stock riser weights and a 1.5oz holding the wrist strap on. I know...I creeped my release and my bow finger flinched a little before release..


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

The purpose of the stabilizers or BB addedd weighs is to minimize mistakes when you are NOT shooting perfectly. Easy to forget. 
The G1 weight system also allows to control torsion at release combining side weights in different ways. But, again, if you don't make great mistakes, you won't see any difference. 
The easiest way to see if balance is OK is to intentionally introduce hand dispacements in various directions including forced changes of pressure point, and check how the groups vary. As said, if hand is positioned perfectly and pressure is kept on the eline, all balances will be fine, but what about a small or big mistake on hand position? 
The video shows an almost perfect release with a Nilo. But I have filed by myseldf a lot of Nilo grips to compensate torsional mistakes coming from them (grips) when pressure point was moved a bit. Standard Nilo grip is a compromise (same grip for LH and RH) , but needs to be adjusted first to you hand , before going to work on weights.


----------



## JustSomeDude (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks! That makes perfect sense. I thought this bow needed a lot of extra weight the first day I shot it. But then I figured out how to get my hand into position and just let the bow 'fill it up'. I am a beginner and don't have any coaching so I am not always sure what to expect. It is great to get advice from people here.

And my next bow will probably be a Gillo


----------



## JustSomeDude (Jan 27, 2013)

Ok...just added 5oz in the front lower bushing and it got rid of the tip back after the shot. You can see the vibration of the limbs being absorbed by the riser after the shot.
I was shooting downhill, but got the same results shooting uphill as well.

I have an 8oz weight as well but didn't like the additional weight


----------



## BiillStorm (Aug 2, 2015)

A friend of mine found their lower weight needs by adding cheap washers to a threaded stud, then ordering the prettier weight set to fit the riser. My Berner Aladin balances on the shot with internal weights plus the weights you see in the pic. I don't recall their weights.


----------

